# Soap Home



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are some pics of my little set up in my kitchen. 
Wish I had more space! LOL 












MASTER BATCH OF BASE OILS!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool!
What's in the bucket?

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Master Batch of oils. 

So I dont have to always measure out everything all the time. I just open and stir really good.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 25, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Master Batch of oils.
> 
> So I dont have to always measure out everything all the time. I just open and stir really good.



Good for you!
I use beeswax in my formula and this way it didn't work.  

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm a masterbatcher too.  I love being ready to soap when I get the few minutes to do it.  Masterbatching along with premixed lye solution is a great way to soap.  "RTCP is for me!"  Looks like a set-up close to mine, S.!  Cool! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I still measure out my lye solution, because of the kids. I dont want premade lye solution around ... they may get into it. 

But I love to make soap F A S T!  :wink:


----------

